# Man, I love my bluetooth.



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Yep, about a year ago I took the plunge and got one of those contraptions to wear on my ear. I had my doubts at first, but thought I would give it a try. I don't know how I made it without all this time. Quite often, I'm able to keep working while talking. I have an app. that reads text messages to me, and allows me to respond by voice. Totally hands free. Maybe most of you guys are using one already. But if you've been thinking about it, take the plunge. You won't regret it.


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Tried and lost both :laughing: didn't know about the text message thing though. What's the app called


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

App for blackberry is called Drivesafe Ly.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

vlingo is for android phones, i use it while driving but no bluetooth


----------



## alongston (Dec 30, 2010)

Will have to check out that app. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

PanamaExpat said:


> Bluetooth headsets are like soooooo uncool man.


And the people who make fun of them don't use them, and don't run a REAL business that often required multitasking. I prefer my headset so I can EASILY write info down while the customer is talking. How many times have you leaned on the hangup button while trying to hold your phone with your shoulder so you can write? 

I've used one for years and operating my business without one would suck. However with that being said biz hours are m-f, 8-5, the bluetooth is only on during those times and it's never on in a serious environment (customer meeting, out to eat, etc) in fact if we are working on a project and the homeowner comes out to talk to me the headset comes off and goes in my pocket, the customer in front of me is #1 priority. Homedepot? yeah it's on because if someone calls i'm answering.


----------



## redbird (May 14, 2006)

I totally agree on the use of the bluetooth headset. Once you get used to using it, you will find it weird to have to hold the phone to your ear. :thumbup:


----------



## Anchor Fence (Jul 28, 2010)

*Headset*

When talking on the phone I just use a headset, never used a Bluetooth, yet, I plan to try it out soon.


----------



## RacerX780 (Mar 22, 2010)

I love mine.. I have a Plantronics Voyager Pro... use it all the time. I'm often on ladders or even on the ground with my hands full and it's such a time saver being able to work as I'm talking. Well worth the cost of one... 

When I was looking at them, there was one that would speak the caller ID before you answered... so you could decide if you wanted to ignore it or answer. I decided on the VP, but I was considering getting that one...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I am going to hold out for awhile. I am not in a hurry to look like a star track character. Furthermore, I want to see the result of the 15 year study linked to cell phones and brain cancer before I go sticking one inside my head. Just a thought.......

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## RacerX780 (Mar 22, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I am going to hold out for awhile. I am not in a hurry to look like a star track character. Furthermore,* I want to see the result of the 15 year study linked to cell phones and brain cancer before I go sticking one inside my head.* Just a thought.......


I live in NJ, so I'm screwed no matter what. :blink:

If I could have anything, I'd like to have the devices they use on Stargate Atlantis... very small and discrete.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I find all of them are too delicate to wear while working, one good bump and its on the floor.


----------



## mdiack77 (May 18, 2011)

my motorola bluetooth keeps breaking!!!!


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

bluetooths remind me of star trek


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

that's illogical:nerd:


----------

